# Any iio sensor proxy alternative for openrc?[SOLVED]

## Anroch2020

iio sensor proxy is dependent of systemd and I couldn't find an alternative, how can I make the sensors work in gnome?Last edited by Anroch2020 on Sun Jun 21, 2020 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GDH-gentoo

Bastien Nocera, is it any wonder... As far as I can tell looking at the source repository, all the package wants from systemd is its .pc file, to know where to put its service unit file. It can probably be coerced into working with OpenRC by patching its configure.ac file and udev rule, and writing an OpenRC service script for the iio-sensor-proxy program. Gentoo does not have this package, were you intending to install it from source, or what?

----------

## Anroch2020

 *GDH-gentoo wrote:*   

> Bastien Nocera, is it any wonder... As far as I can tell looking at the source repository, all the package wants from systemd is its .pc file, to know where to put its service unit file. It can probably be coerced into working with OpenRC by patching its configure.ac file and udev rule, and writing an OpenRC service script for the iio-sensor-proxy program. Gentoo does not have this package, were you intending to install it from source, or what?

 

Yes from source, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/hadess/iio-sensor-proxy/ this package is necessary for the screenrotation and ambient light functions in gnome

----------

## GDH-gentoo

If you want do a little test, apply this patch in the package's source directory (assuming you are building iio-sensor-proxy-3.0).

remove-systemd-build-dep.patch

```
--- configure.ac   2020-03-23 07:06:06.000000000 -0300

+++ configure.ac   2020-06-21 14:04:26.381164850 -0300

@@ -32,11 +32,10 @@

        [with_udevrulesdir=$($PKG_CONFIG --variable=udevdir udev)"/rules.d"])

 AC_SUBST([udevrulesdir], [$with_udevrulesdir])

 

-PKG_CHECK_EXISTS(systemd, [], [AC_MSG_ERROR(systemd development libraries are required)])

 AC_ARG_WITH([systemdsystemunitdir],

        AS_HELP_STRING([--with-systemdsystemunitdir=DIR], [Directory for systemd service files]),

        [],

-       [with_systemdsystemunitdir=$($PKG_CONFIG --variable=systemdsystemunitdir systemd)])

+       [with_systemdsystemunitdir=/lib/systemd/system])

 if test x$with_systemdsystemunitdir != xno; then

    AC_SUBST([systemdsystemunitdir], [$with_systemdsystemunitdir])

 fi
```

```
$ patch <remove-systemd-build-dep.patch 

patching file configure.ac

$ autoreconf -v

autoreconf-2.69: Entering directory `.'

autoreconf-2.69: configure.ac: not using Gettext

autoreconf-2.69: running: aclocal 

autoreconf-2.69: configure.ac: tracing

autoreconf-2.69: configure.ac: not using Libtool

autoreconf-2.69: running: /usr/bin/autoconf-2.69

autoreconf-2.69: configure.ac: not using Autoheader

autoreconf-2.69: running: automake --no-force

docs/Makefile.am:51: warning: EXTRA_DIST multiply defined in condition TRUE ...

gtk-doc.make:51: ... 'EXTRA_DIST' previously defined here

docs/Makefile.am:49:   'gtk-doc.make' included from here

src/Makefile.am:5: warning: shell glib-compile-resources --sourcedir=$(srcdir: non-POSIX variable name

src/Makefile.am:5: (probably a GNU make extension)

autoreconf-2.69: Leaving directory `.'
```

And see if it builds. This should make the build system install the service unit file in /lib/systemd/system (Gentoo's default without systemd). The location can be changed by passing a --with-systemdsystemunitdir option to the configure script.

----------

## Anroch2020

 *Quote:*   

> And see if it builds. This should make the build system install the service unit file in /lib/systemd/system (Gentoo's default without systemd). The location can be changed by passing a --with-systemdsystemunitdir option to the configure script.

 

The patch fail

```
patching file configure.ac

Hunk #1 FAILED at 32.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file configure.ac.rej

```

----------

## GDH-gentoo

 *Anroch2020 wrote:*   

> The patch fail
> 
> ```
> patching file configure.ac
> 
> ...

 Check that indented lines really have a TAB character after the first character (a space or a '-', depending on the line), followed by 4 spaces. Copy & paste from the forum might have messed whitespace characters.

----------

## Anroch2020

 *Quote:*   

> Check that indented lines really have a TAB character after the first character (a space or a '-', depending on the line), followed by 4 spaces. Copy & paste from the forum might have messed whitespace characters.

 

This output is ok?

```
patch

patching file configure.ac

Hunk #1 succeeded at 32 with fuzz 2.

```

----------

## Hu

Yes.  Fuzz indicates that the lines were not found at precisely the planned offset, but that the patch was close enough and was applied.  This often means that the version you patched is not exactly the version that the patch author started from.  In some cases, particularly when the area to patch is repeated in the target file, a fuzz-apply can mean that the patch was applied incorrectly.  For the context shown for this patch, I doubt that patch could get it wrong and still report success.  Please try it out and report whether it works for you.

----------

## Anroch2020

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Yes.  Fuzz indicates that the lines were not found at precisely the planned offset, but that the patch was close enough and was applied.  This often means that the version you patched is not exactly the version that the patch author started from.  In some cases, particularly when the area to patch is repeated in the target file, a fuzz-apply can mean that the patch was applied incorrectly.  For the context shown for this patch, I doubt that patch could get it wrong and still report success.  Please try it out and report whether it works for you.

 

Sucesfully builded and installed but the sensor dont work, Is it possible that I have forgotten some parameter in the kernel?

----------

## GDH-gentoo

 *Anroch2020 wrote:*   

> Sucesfully builded and installed but the sensor dont work, Is it possible that I have forgotten some parameter in the kernel?

 Haha, too greedy. The test was just to see if the package would build, i.e. if the dependency on systemd was superfluous. Nothing will work until there is an OpenRC service script to start the service. That has to be written, because the package only provides a systemd service unit file.Last edited by GDH-gentoo on Sun Jun 21, 2020 8:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anroch2020

 *Quote:*   

> The test was just to see if the package would build, i.e. if the dependency on systemd was superfluous. Nothing will work until there is an OpenRC service script to start the service. That has to be written, because the package only provides a systemd service unit file.

 

 : :Laughing:   :Laughing:   This is the systemd service right?

```

[Unit]

Description=IIO Sensor Proxy service

[Service]

Type=dbus

BusName=net.hadess.SensorProxy

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/iio-sensor-proxy

#Uncomment this to enable debug

#Environment="G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all"

# Lockdown

ProtectSystem=strict

ProtectControlGroups=true

ProtectHome=true

ProtectKernelModules=true

PrivateTmp=true

RestrictAddressFamilies=AF_UNIX AF_LOCAL AF_NETLINK

MemoryDenyWriteExecute=true

RestrictRealtime=true
```

----------

## GDH-gentoo

Exactly. Was file 80-iio-sensor-proxy.rules installed in /lib/udev/rules.d, and file net.hadess.SensorProxy.conf installed in /etc/dbus-1/system.d?

----------

## Anroch2020

 *GDH-gentoo wrote:*   

> Exactly. Was file 80-iio-sensor-proxy.rules installed in /lib/udev/rules.d, and file net.hadess.SensorProxy.conf installed in /etc/dbus-1/system.d?

 

Yes

----------

## GDH-gentoo

OK. When running systemd, what supposedly happens is that the udev rule adds a "systemd" tag to all sensors that match, systemd sees that and creates a device unit for them, with a "Wants=" dependency on the service unit. This autostarts the iio-sensor-proxy daemon.

Now the following is totally untested, because I lack the required hardware. Try at your own risk, you've been warned  :Smile: 

You could start the daemon unconditionally, regardless of whether there is any relevant hardware, and obviously without everything that systemd does when it sees the directives that are listed after the "# Lockdown" comment, by adding the following service to the default runlevel:

/etc/init.d/iio-sensor-proxy

```
#!/sbin/openrc-run

command=iio-sensor-proxy

command_background=yes

pidfile=/run/iio-sensor-proxy.pid

depend() {

   need dbus localmount

}
```

```
# rc-update add iio-sensor-proxy default
```

You probably need to reboot to redo the coldplug sequence, and start the service.

----------

## Anroch2020

 *GDH-gentoo wrote:*   

> OK. When running systemd, what supposedly happens is that the udev rule adds a "systemd" tag to all sensors that match, systemd sees that and creates a device unit for them, with a "Wants=" dependency on the service unit. This autostarts the iio-sensor-proxy daemon.
> 
> Now the following is totally untested, because I lack the required hardware.
> 
> You could start the daemon unconditionally, regardless of whether there is any relevant hardware, and obviously without everything that systemd does when it sees the directives that are listed after the "# Lockdown" comment, by adding the following service to the default runlevel:
> ...

 

I rebooted and the sensors not work, cheking  rc-status the service apparently is crashed

```
Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                    [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                          [  started  ]

 acpid                                                             [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                         [  started  ]

 bluetooth                                                         [  started  ]

 cronie                                                            [  started  ]

 firewalld                                                         [  started  ]

 iio-sensor-proxy                                                  [  crashed  ]

 laptop_mode                                                       [  started  ]

 thermald                                                          [  started  ]

 vmware                                                            [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

 openrc-settingsd                                                  [  started  ]

```

I restarted the service and this is the output

```
$ sudo rc-service -v iio-sensor-proxy restart

 * Executing: /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/iio-sensor-proxy stop

 * Stopping iio-sensor-proxy ...

 * Will stop iio-sensor-proxy

 * Will stop PID 12595

 * Will stop processes of `iio-sensor-proxy'

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/iio-sensor-proxy start

 * Starting iio-sensor-proxy ...

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/run/iio-sensor-proxy.pid': No such file or directory

 * Detaching to start `iio-sensor-proxy' ...                              [ ok ]

```

----------

## GDH-gentoo

Oh, the daemon is exiting, apparently. Try this service script:

/etc/init.d/iio-sensor-proxy

```
#!/sbin/openrc-run

command=iio-sensor-proxy

command_background=yes

pidfile=/run/iio-sensor-proxy.pid

output_log=/var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stdout.log

error_log=/var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stderr.log

export G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all

depend() {

   need dbus localmount

}
```

This should create logs in files /var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stdout.log and /var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stderr.log when the service is started or restarted and then crashes, and should make them verbose. Then post the contents of these files.

----------

## Anroch2020

 *GDH-gentoo wrote:*   

> Oh, the daemon is exiting, apparently. Try this service script:
> 
> /etc/init.d/iio-sensor-proxy
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Its working now!, thanks for helping me without your help I would have gone back to systemd

I don't know if it was the new script or if it because i enabled all the hid sensors in the kernel

This is a bit of the debug output 

```

/var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stdout.log

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.303: Found IIO poll als at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200041.9.auto/iio:device5

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.303: Found device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200041.9.auto/iio:device5 of type ambient light sensor at IIO Polling Light sensor

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.304: Found associated trigger at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/trigger1

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.304: Found IIO buffer accelerometer at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.304: No auto-detected location, falling back to display location

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.304: Found device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1 of type accelerometer at IIO Buffer accelerometer

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.304: Found IIO buffer compass at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/iio:device0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.304: Found device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/iio:device0 of type compass at IIO Buffer Compass

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.308: Found associated trigger at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/trigger1

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.310: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/scan_elements/in_accel_x_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.310: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/scan_elements/in_accel_z_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.310: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/scan_elements/in_timestamp_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.310: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/scan_elements/in_accel_y_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.522: Trying to read 'in_accel_x_scale' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.522: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_accel_x_scale: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.522: Trying to read 'in_accel_scale' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.522: Trying to read 'in_accel_x_offset' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_accel_x_offset: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_offset' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Got type for in_accel_x: is signed: 1, bytes: 4, bits_used: 32, shift: 0, mask: 0x4294967295, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_z_scale' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_accel_z_scale: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_scale' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_z_offset' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_accel_z_offset: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_offset' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Got type for in_accel_z: is signed: 1, bytes: 4, bits_used: 32, shift: 0, mask: 0x4294967295, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_timestamp_scale' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_timestamp_scale: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_scale' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_scale: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_timestamp_offset' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_timestamp_offset: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_offset' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_offset: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Got type for in_timestamp: is signed: 1, bytes: 8, bits_used: 64, shift: 0, mask: 0x18446744073709551615, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_y_scale' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_accel_y_scale: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_scale' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_y_offset' (name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Failed to read float from /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1/in_accel_y_offset: No such file or directory

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.523: Trying to read 'in_accel_offset' (generic name) from dir '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200073.4.auto/iio:device1'

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: Got type for in_accel_y: is signed: 1, bytes: 4, bits_used: 32, shift: 0, mask: 0x4294967295, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: Built channel array for in_accel_x: index: 0, is signed: 1, bytes: 4, bits_used: 32, shift: 0, mask: 0x4294967295, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: Built channel array for in_accel_y: index: 1, is signed: 1, bytes: 4, bits_used: 32, shift: 0, mask: 0x4294967295, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: Built channel array for in_accel_z: index: 2, is signed: 1, bytes: 4, bits_used: 32, shift: 0, mask: 0x4294967295, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: Built channel array for in_timestamp: index: 3, is signed: 1, bytes: 8, bits_used: 64, shift: 0, mask: 0x18446744073709551615, be: 0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: Failed to auto-detect mount matrix, falling back to identity

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.524: No auto-detected location, falling back to display location

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.528: Found associated trigger at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/trigger0

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.531: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/iio:device0/scan_elements/in_magn_z_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.531: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/iio:device0/scan_elements/in_magn_y_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.531: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/iio:device0/scan_elements/in_magn_x_en

** (process:4770): DEBUG: 16:39:19.531: Enabled sensor /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-0/i2c-SMO91D0:00/0018:0483:91D1.0001/HID-SENSOR-200083.6.auto/iio:device0/scan_elements/in_rot_from_north_magnetic_tilt_comp_en

```

----------

## GDH-gentoo

 *Anroch2020 wrote:*   

> Its working now!, thanks for helping me without your help I would have gone back to systemd
> 
> I don't know if it was the new script or if it because i enabled all the hid sensors in the kernel

 

Excelent! If it is working, I suggest commenting the added lines, because the /var/log files can grow indefinitely and fill your disk. You can uncomment them whenever you need them again.

```
#output_log=/var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stdout.log

#error_log=/var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stderr.log

#export G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
```

----------

## Anroch2020

 *Quote:*   

> Excelent! If it is working, I suggest commenting the added lines, because the /var/log files can grow indefinitely and fill your disk. You can uncomment them whenever you need them again.
> 
> ```
> #output_log=/var/log/iio-sensor-proxy-stdout.log
> 
> ...

 

Done,Thank you!, now i have a full functional gentoo tablet!

----------

